# X-Large Exo Build



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It has been quite some time since I've really spent any significant time building a viv. After living in temporary places like rental properties, my fiancé and I have finally purchased a home. Now that we are somewhere permanent, I've been given the green light to get a somewhat large viv and make it a display in the living room. So at the last Tampa Repticon show, I got an AMAZING deal on this 36x18x36 Exoterra.










My plans for this build are to construct a stand (for the first time) and then put the viv together with strictly new world species. I had wanted to do a water section but I think keeping it a little more simple will actually make the build more enjoyable which for me makes the best part (planting) the focus.

I think there are two types of builds with respect to plants: those with lots of a few species and those with 50+ different species. Personally I think a well planted viv with just a few species well grown looks more natural. Contrary to my opinion, it can be 100% more natural to have many different species in a small space especially in the trees of new world rain forests. 

Case and point, these photos were taken in situ in central and South America by my boss, Dennis Cathcart and will provide me with the most inspiration for this build.




























I intend to stick strictly to Tillandsioid bromeliads from the genera Racinaea and Vriesea. Neoregelia bromeliads are so well represented (plus I've used them plenty in the past) and also are, for the most part, restricted to Brazil which isn't exactly dart frog habitat. There are a few Tillandsia I would like to try but mostly, Tillandsia don't interest me.

As for frogs, I have always had a fondness for R. vanzolinii and Colon O. pumilio both of which I've kept in the past. Not sure what I'll end up with. I would not be surprised if this was just a terrarium for quite some time before getting frogs.

Being that I only have weekends to work on this, it will likely take me at least a month to even get to the planting. First I decided to try my hand at constructing a stand. It's not perfect but it's level and it will easily hold the weight of the viv.














































Not complete obviously. I need to put panels and somehow build a door for the front (I have ZERO carpentry skills) and stain it. I will update as those things begin to get completed.

Thanks for any constructive criticism and/or input.


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

my carpentry is bad too, so instead of messing with doors on my reef tank, i went with one large panel that is held on with magnets, makes maintenance very easy!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

When you finish your tank can you make me one that looks like that second picture 
That would be SWEET!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

hawks66 said:


> my carpentry is bad too, so instead of messing with doors on my reef tank, i went with one large panel that is held on with magnets, makes maintenance very easy!


I had really wanted to do something like this. Do you have any other photos of how it looks? Close ups perhaps? Also, I really like your stain. The one I tested last night was a bit too dark.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this

Now I have to hurry up with my build so it doesn't look like I'm copying you, cause from your description, it seems we're doing the same thing


----------



## edalessio42 (Sep 7, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Really looking forward to this build, seems like you might know a thing or two about plants 

I have the same tank and what I did for the stand is build a frame like you did and cover it with pine 1x8's. Then stained and sprayed with an automotive semi-gloss, elastic clear coat.




I also built a hood the same way and put a hinged section in the top for an access point.



I don't mean to flood your thread with pics, just thought you could get some ideas from these. You can have a mod remove the pics if you like. I coppied the power outlet panel from pics I saw on here long ago. It works like a dream and keeps everything very organized.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Subscribed! Cant wait to see your progress.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

boombotty said:


> Really looking forward to this build, seems like you might know a thing or two about plants
> 
> I have the same tank and what I did for the stand is build a frame like you did and cover it with pine 1x8's. Then stained and sprayed with an automotive semi-gloss, elastic clear coat.
> 
> ...


By all means please share all you want. I need the input on this kinda stuff bc I have no idea how I'm gonna do the doors and what not.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pics taken in situ are really outstanding! Very inspirational! This promises to be a "5 star" thread.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

rigel10 said:


> Pics taken in situ are really outstanding! Very inspirational! This promises to be a "5 star" thread.


Don't make promises I can't keep!!! LOL! 

Dennis appreciates the compliment on his pictures. He has tons of them. Maybe I can convince him to send me some more to post.


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

the magnet clasps hang down from the main 2x4's, and the flat magnet piece is attached to the back frame of the panel. there is one on each side of the stand.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

hawks66 said:


> the magnet clasps hang down from the main 2x4's, and the flat magnet piece is attached to the back frame of the panel. there is one on each side of the stand.


Thank you. I really like this look and the simplicity of the door. I may just have to rip this one off. 

I think I finally found a stain that I like and that the better half "approves of"  . Gonna hopefully get the first layer of stain on tonight.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Antone,
If you are using pine, you might want to use a wood conditioner on it before you stain. This helps the pine, being a soft wood, take the stain more evenly and will look nicer when done.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

boombotty said:


> Hey Antone,
> If you are using pine, you might want to use a wood conditioner on it before you stain. This helps the pine, being a soft wood, take the stain more evenly and will look nicer when done.


Ya know I saw that on one of the little displays and didn't think much of it but now that you also mention it, I will do that. Thank you. Off to Home Depot!


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

the stain i used was minwax red mahogany.
and i did use a prestain.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Here and there I've been able to find 30 mins or so to do SOMETHING on this build. I hate to have to cram it all in to weekends only.

This build has been a series of "firsts" for me. Last night was no exception. I found time to drill glass for the first time and also stain wood.

Drilling glass didn't seem too difficult. I still managed to screw it up though. LOL! I think I pushed too much and went too fast with the drill. The whole I drilled is round but I did create two tiny cracks on the inside of the glass. Whats interesting is that you can not feel the cracks on either side of the pane so I am assuming its internal only. I'm not too concerned with it b/c this viv will never hold water (hence the drain). I did put a bit of silicone on both sides of the glass and actually a very thin layer inside the hole I drilled JUST in case. I only had white laying around but it'll never be seen so its not that big of a deal.





































I decided to stain this stage of the stand build even though its going to be covered by panels. I figured it would be nice to get some practice with staining since I've never done it before and I'm a terrible painter as verified by my other handy work around the house compared to my fiance's work (haha). I also wanted to get a feel for how dark the stain would come out. I did get the pre-stain treatment for the wood as was suggested. I like the darkness of the stain but I'm not SUPER into the color itself. I think once it's all done I'll like it more.



















Well that's it for now. Please don't laugh at my first attempts, at least not in public. If you want to point and giggle, please do so in private. Haha!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I notice a crack in the glass under the hole you've drilled. I advise you to be careful because due to the water pressure it could leak. It happened to me with a small aquarium for my betta years ago.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

rigel10 said:


> I notice a crack in the glass under the hole you've drilled. I advise you to be careful because due to the water pressure it could leak. It happened to me with a small aquarium for my betta years ago.


Yes I made a comment about that in the post. This viv will never be used to hold water so I'm not too concerned with the crack.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Cover the cracks with silicone when you install the bulk head. Its really easy to crack it that close to the edge. On a positive note, you could use the stand as to support your car if the viv doesn't work out.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I forgot, if you are going to cover it with hardwood like oak, the stain will be a different color as it doesn't absorb as much as the 2x4s. Try it on a scrap piece to see if you still don't like it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

NathanB said:


> Cover the cracks with silicone when you install the bulk head. Its really easy to crack it that close to the edge. On a positive note, you could use the stand as to support your car if the viv doesn't work out.


Maybe I typed too much and no one wants to read it b/c I also said I put silicone on the crack. LOL!  Ya'll not reading!! 

Thanks Nate.

I appreciate the comment on the oak as well. I think I'm gonna use pine but I did see some Oak I liked.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> Maybe I typed too much and no one wants to read it b/c I also said I put silicone on the crack. LOL!  Ya'll not reading!!
> .


the trick is to put the words _after_ the pictures... otherwise everyone just breezes past them to the good stuff... haha


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> the trick is to put the words _after_ the pictures... otherwise everyone just breezes past them to the good stuff... haha


Noted! Maybe I'll do pictures of words... Ha!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking forward to the progress! *Subscribed*


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You're right, but scrolling through the images - while they slowly opened up on my pc - I hit the crack of the glass, before reading the post.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Last night I worked on the false bottom but the piece of egg crate I had was too small (it was an old piece I had cut from before). So I'll have to go get another one tonight or tomorrow.

In the mean time, I started to mentally plan out which plants might make it into the viv and how I want the landscape/background to look.

A few pics of the greenery that could find a spot in the viv...

Anthurium pittieri









Live Moss I've been cultivating (Make sure to click)









Possible new species of Peperomia from Ecuador









Maybe a piece of this will go too but not sure on this one Anthurium cf. fornicifolium


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

nice Peperomia, the Anthuriums are cool too


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This weekend I didn't get to spend as much time on the viv as I wanted to. I made a promise to the better half that I would get these ugly Bird of Paradise chopped down. So I grabbed a sawzall and went to town.

Before:









After:










I did manage to get some stuff done on the viv though. I went to Tropiflora and grabbed some various driftwood pieces to see if I could mock up a rough landscape.














































Obviously the little piece of 2x4 is there just to hold up the driftwood but I think this is the layout I like the best amongst the ones I tried. I also plan to *attempt* to make the background wrap around to the side panels but not completely cover them. Also, the far right branch will be a little higher when the false bottom goes in unless I build the false bottom around the branch which I might do b/c I like the way it sits.

I also managed to do a little work on the stand. Its far from perfect but its not bad for my first go. I need to get trim for the bottom and for the door panel. I may end up just painting it black b/c I'm not too satisfied with the stain.










That's it for now.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Been working on the viv a little bit every day after work and after my son is in bed. Here's a little update.

Finally finished the stand. Didn't turn out as dark as I wanted it but it looks good in the living room so I'm happy.




























Also started to get the viv construction under way. It has been a while since I've used the pond foam. I forgot how much it shrinks in the heat (I've been working on this in my hot garage). I also changed up my landscape b/c I found another piece of driftwood that I just had to incorporate. I'm using crushed tree fern root as the background cover.
































































More on the way!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking smexy!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Is that only tree fern, or is it a mix?


----------



## s0082 (Jun 22, 2014)

I enjoyed seeing this! I love making vivs as much as watching my frogs. Never thought of making a stand before. Nice job


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

NathanB said:


> Is that only tree fern, or is it a mix?


Crushed tree fern root only. It's crushed to varying sizes so I'm hoping it gives the background some sort of natural look.




s0082 said:


> I enjoyed seeing this! I love making vivs as much as watching my frogs. Never thought of making a stand before. Nice job


It's not over yet!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Antone,

Why does tropiflora not sell driftwood on their site?! Just so you can walk in and cherry pick? haha


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nismo95 said:


> Antone,
> 
> Why does tropiflora not sell driftwood on their site?! Just so you can walk in and cherry pick? haha


I think it's bc it would require a billion photographs and the shipping would be funny bc of the sizes. I'll have to see about changing that.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> I think it's bc it would require a billion photographs and the shipping would be funny bc of the sizes. I'll have to see about changing that.


or just cherry pick me a few box fulls  lots of builds planned! haha


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Getting closer to planting this viv. Finally finished the background and got the thing in the house. Today I got the glass cut for the top. I will probably drill a couple holes in it for misting nozzles. Will also order the lights this week. For now just 2 globe lights with compact fluorescent bulbs in them.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

That looks great Antone! I cant wait to see the flora your going to put in there.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Antone, What did you use to apply the fern? Black Silicone?

looks great so far!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> Antone, What did you use to apply the fern? Black Silicone?
> 
> looks great so far!


Yeah I just used black silicone. It was spread around with fingers (with nitrile gloves on of course). Then I pressed the crushed tree fern in and let it dry then used my shop vac and sucked up the loose material and reused that in other spots.

Also, the crushed tree fern was microwaved to kill off any fern spore or anything else unwanted.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice-I need to incorporate more Black foam in my builds. Did you shave/trim off the outer layer of the hardened foam so the silicone will adhere better when applying the tree fern?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

redfrogger said:


> Very nice-I need to incorporate more Black foam in my builds. Did you shave/trim off the outer layer of the hardened foam so the silicone will adhere better when applying the tree fern?


No I didn't do that. Just smeared it on after letting the foam cure a couple of days.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hardscape is stunning! I really like how it looks tree fern on the background.
I knew that this thread was started to be a "5-stars thread"!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Slowly but surely bits and pieces of this viv are coming together. I came up with a mix for the substrate that I like. Yes it has perlite. No I'm not worried about it. It's being covered with a thin layer of chunky peat moss.



















Also found this neat leaf litter mix at Tropiflora that I like. It's bamboo leaves and Eucalyptus. I also have some Eucalyptus bark that I'm going to add.










Been screwing around with the lights. I had to copy off of VicSkimmr's idea...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/815318-post173.html





































This was just a mock up. I am going to paint the PVC black and also will be replacing the bulbs with stronger LED versions. It may not be perfectly bright enough but I like that I can highlight specific plants and think it looks really neat.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks nice Antone! You're definitely talented...I'm looking forward to seeing what kinds of plants go in.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice! Maybe you've already said but I missed it: do you have any idea of the frogs that will go into this masterpiece?


----------



## Bigsease30 (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks great so far!


----------



## evannave (Jan 23, 2009)

That is looking great have you thought about just using conduit pipe instead of the pvc for the lights? It is as strong but might look even cleaner. I have bent some for lights and it turned out great and took about 10 sec to bend and paint. Although with how good the tank is looking now one will be looking at the lights.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

This looks great already


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

rigel10 said:


> Very nice! Maybe you've already said but I missed it: do you have any idea of the frogs that will go into this masterpiece?


Yeah I talked a little bit about the frogs in the very first post. I'm very fond of R. vanzolinii and Isla Colon pumilio. I think it will be quite some time before this viv has frogs though bc I will have to dial it in and let it grow in really well before I get them. 



evannave said:


> That is looking great have you thought about just using conduit pipe instead of the pvc for the lights? It is as strong but might look even cleaner. I have bent some for lights and it turned out great and took about 10 sec to bend and paint. Although with how good the tank is looking now one will be looking at the lights.


I actually did think of using conduit pipe but the benders were like $85 and I didn't think it was worth it for just a one time thing.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Whats up with the lights? Type? Watts? Temp? They look super sweet


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tarbo96 said:


> Whats up with the lights? Type? Watts? Temp? They look super sweet


Read my post Bill! Lol!

I didn't give too many details on the lights. The bulbs are the basic Halogens that the fixtures came with. They aren't staying. I'm ordering 12w LED Daylight versions to replace them with but also gonna order a couple 3000K ones to mix in to give a little color to the light.

The fixtures are just little track lights you can get at Lowes or Home Depot. Not super expensive. I like this setup bc it gives the impression of dappled light which is very natural. These animals and most of these plants live in the understory where the light is dappled. I think the only issue in the long run will be the fact that they don't make GU10 bulbs with super strong output but for now I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a conduit bender you can borrow. 



Frogtofall said:


> Yeah I talked a little bit about the frogs in the very first post. I'm very fond of R. vanzolinii and Isla Colon pumilio. I think it will be quite some time before this viv has frogs though bc I will have to dial it in and let it grow in really well before I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did think of using conduit pipe but the benders were like $85 and I didn't think it was worth it for just a one time thing.




Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

If the lights don't work how you want try the diy LEDs. It's a lot easier to put together than you would think.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

NathanB said:


> If the lights don't work how you want try the diy LEDs. It's a lot easier to put together than you would think.


Is there already a thread out there on diy leds?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well that didn't go according to plan... Doah!









So I reordered another piece of glass for the top and will try a different method to drilling it. The advice I received was to put the glass on a whole sheet of plywood and then do it on top of carpet. I am also gonna freeze some 50/50 isopropyl/water and squirt that in there to keep it just super cold while I'm drilling. Maybe I'm crazy but I'm not wasting another $25.

Also ordered up my light bulbs and misting nozzles so I'm getting closer to planting. I'm waiting on a prototype internal fan system from Folius to try out as well. So long as I don't bust this next piece of glass, I'll be planting this bad boy next week. Yee haw!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I doubt it was a heat thing, most likely to much pressure, and your setup. I wouldn't worry about the carpet either. When I was drilling large numbers of holes it was with a drill press that had a steel table. Just make sure the glass around the hole is supported. Drill a bigger hole in the plywood for example. You shouldn't have issues with heat if you use enough liquid. You can get cutting oil at HD instead of water too.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

In the words of my father: "let the drill do the work".

Don't try pushing through it... just let the bit grind away. If anything, you may want to try taking some of the weight of the drill off it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ya know I actually had zero pressure on the glass. Literally just let the weight of the drill do the work. I think the biggest problem was not having the center supported. I'll see about the oil.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Went SUPER slow and had the entire pane of glass supported. Success!!


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Frogtofall said:


> Went SUPER slow and had the entire pane of glass supported. Success!!


The best feeling in the world haha. I really love this build!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i find hat having a really fast moving bit helps a LOT. you'll notice that many of the professional videos online show people using air powered tools that spin much much faster.

James


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

james67 said:


> i find hat having a really fast moving bit helps a LOT. you'll notice that many of the professional videos online show people using air powered tools that spin much much faster.
> 
> James


Really? That's interesting b/c I was told almost the opposite. To go slow. Gosh... Well at least its done now. When I get around to doing my 40B vert or 30 cube I'll have to remember that.

I may need a new bit too, it took nearly 20 mins to drill one hole.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I think everyone has a different way of doing it. Something about skinning cats? 

Anyway, nice job! 



Frogtofall said:


> Really? That's interesting b/c I was told almost the opposite. To go slow. Gosh... Well at least its done now. When I get around to doing my 40B vert or 30 cube I'll have to remember that.
> 
> I may need a new bit too, it took nearly 20 mins to drill one hole.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Different bits have different recommended rpms. It depends on type of diamond bit and size. The manufacturer should list them. You still want to go slow in downward sense.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I always take a very long time to drill holes just to be on the safer side.

I like the start of this build, subscribed.


----------



## J.T.Tanks (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking great I bet you cant wait until planting


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I finally got my nozzle$ hooked up and test ran them a few times. Finally used my zipdrip setup. Works pretty well atually.










Unfortunately, I may have to abandon the track lights. The bulbs that I need for them are hard to find for any reasonable price and the reality is that they likely won't be bright enough. I ordered some but the lead time is still another 2 weeks out at least. I may try something temporary until they get here but likely will not keep them.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks like a nice spot, and really dig the hardscape. I didn't know if you had thought about it, but to cut down on light shining around the tank, you could build a hood to hide the lights. It would also make sitting on the chair much more enjoyable not having light hitting you, just ask my wife


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

LED Group Buy


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

boombotty said:


> Looks like a nice spot, and really dig the hardscape. I didn't know if you had thought about it, but to cut down on light shining around the tank, you could build a hood to hide the lights. It would also make sitting on the chair much more enjoyable not having light hitting you, just ask my wife


Yeah I may do that if the track lighting doesn't work out. This was just a test fit to see how bright the light would be. The bulbs are Par38 LED bulbs. Very bright. Going to try to get some Par38 track lights to see how they look over the viv.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Where's the plants?


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

is that track lighting led or incandescent? I would check the heat in the tank either way


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

andersonii85 said:


> Where's the plants?


Sitting in various pots and mounts around Tropiflora.  They will be in there this weekend though.



Giga said:


> is that track lighting led or incandescent? I would check the heat in the tank either way


The track lighting will be LED. The bulbs in the last photo are LED. I am most definitely monitoring the heat.

Does anyone read what I type? I am pretty sure I made all this clear.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Does anyone read what I type?


Of course not, we just want to see pictures


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Frogtofall said:


> Hmmmm.....


Looks fantastic so far!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*On your mark. Get set. GROW!!!*


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice Antone! Time will tell


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This time I'm gonna type separate from the pictures in hopes SOMEONE reads it... 

My biggest concern will definitely be the heat. The fans are prototype units from Folius. Pretty cool little buggers. I don't think they'll help too much with the heat but having some air flow will benefit everything. I may eventually have to take the lid back to the glass shop and see if they can cut me a 1" long strip along the front where I can glue in some screen for additional ventilation. Or maybe I can get a fan to blow underneath the lights to move the heat away. Time will tell.

So many plants I wanted to include in this viv didn't make it in. That being said, I crammed more than I thought I could in here. Plant list is as follows.

*Orchids*
_Pleurothallis aff. picta
Pleurothallis pruinosa
Pleurothallis stricta
Pleurothallis rowleei
Pleurothallis isthmica
Pleurothallis allenii
Lepanthes calodictyon
Lepanthes papyrophylla
Phloeophila carrilloi
_
*Ferns*
_Microgramma piloselloides
Microgramma heterophylla
Elaphoglossum nigrescens_
_Elaphoglossum peltatum_ (Mexico)
_Selaginella sp._ Hawaii

*Peperomia*
_Peperomia cf. hernandiifolia_
Peperomia sp. Isla Colon
_Peperomia emarginella_
_Peperomia sp._ Colombia

*Aroids*
_Philodendron verrucosum
Anthurium pittieri_
_Anthurium sp._ (Ecuagenera)

*Bromel-Aids*
_Vriesea vagans_ Selby Form
_Vriesea correia-araujoi_

*Gesneriads*
_Columnea citriflora
Nautilocalyx antioquensis_

*Other Plants*
_Hatiora epiphyllioides ssp. bradei_
_Solanum sp._ (Miniature Mystery Vine)
_Begonia sp._ Lita
Various Live Mosses


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Antone, can you post a whole tank shot. I want to see the fans. I have one on the way to test out as well.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

readygrown said:


> Antone, can you post a whole tank shot. I want to see the fans. I have one on the way to test out as well.


The FTS is the very last photo.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> The FTS is the very last photo.


I see now sir. Thanks


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I grabbed some Veradero imis at NAE to put in this viv but I may have worked out something on some Drago Colons!

Here are the Veradero since I did take a photo.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love your tank  what are the plants in your 3rd and 4th picture? The hanging one and begonia looking one. Thanks, Nick


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

reptiles12 said:


> I love your tank  what are the plants in your 3rd and 4th picture? The hanging one and begonia looking one. Thanks, Nick


The 3rd photo is Columnea citriflora on the left and Hatiora epiphyllioides ssp. bradei on the right.









The 4th photo is Peperomia cf. hernandiifolia on the left and Lepanthes calodictyon on the right.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its been about a month or so give or take a few. Figured I should give a little update.

The viv is going through that "Ugly Duckling" stage where plants ditch old foliage so they can grow newer viv appropriate foliage and where things die and new things pop up.

I have had a bear of a time with the V. vagans Selby clone. The viv was on a pretty aggressive misting schedule so that I could get the moss on the background and on the various branches to take. This heavy misting really pissed the V. vagans off. I cut it back after the moss took hold and they are slowly starting to acclimate. In the process, however, the plants decided to start rotting and dropping leaves. Since cutting back, they have started to do much better.

The moss is mostly doing well. Some here and there bleached but it usually comes back. I also added a few plants: Some epi blueberry seed (Sphyrospermum sp. Ecuador) which has germinated and begun popping up all over the place. I also added a Caladium palacioanum. The Philo verrucosum dropped its leaf (I figued it would) and is quite possibly the slowest growing plant I have ever grown in a viv. Its slowly growing a new leaf.

Over all, the viv is doing great. The inhabitants (Drago Colon pumilio) are doing very well. I caught the female transporting 5 tadpoles so I have no idea how many she is actually trying to raise. I can only see 2 or 3 of them at a time. The others are in spots I can't see very well.

Now that the typing crap is outta the way, on to the good stuff. 










































































These prototype circulation fans and fan mounts/holders from Folius are really kicking some serious butt. They are pretty damn quiet and are keeping just enough air flow in the viv. I think Folius is planning some small changes and should be releasing them soon. I really like these and will likely incorporate them into all my larger vivs.










Daddy Pumilio and one of his kids



















The lights are finalized. I went with EcoSmart Par30 Led Flood Lamps (3 x 5000K and 2 x 3000K) mounted to Par30 equivalent track lighting. Its a little less bright than the temp lights I had over it (Par 38 bulbs) but not enough that it matters. The plants are still displaying the same.










FTS


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Update time.

A really nasty mold found its way into the viv and pretty much wiped out almost all of my moss.  I removed most of it at this point. The Vriesea vagans Selby Clone really disliked the viv as well and also had to finally be removed. So after some finagling, rearranging and adding a few things a little over a month ago, this is where the viv sits now.


----------



## Christopher Cunningham (Dec 9, 2014)

This is a really great looking build! I am also building a 36 x 18 x 36 right now . I will post you a couple of pictures later today. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Too bad about the _V. vagans_, but I think it turned out for the better, the tank looks great
Are those big bromeliads _Vriesea fenestralis_?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yup they sure are Vriesea fenestralis.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

freakin sexy as hell!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I think enough time has passed for it to be okay to ask for an update.
So, care to give us an update?


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm gonna second that. Almost a year.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry. I actually missed the inquiry from 4-30-15. Here's a quick cell phone shot I took the other day.


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

No worries bud. Tank has grown in amazingly.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Did the fenestralis just radically change their appearance or did you replace them with splendens? Looks great, the Neos in the upper left corner are a nice touch! 

Question about your lighting, what are the total watts, 70?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks amazing!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

austin said:


> Did the fenestralis just radically change their appearance or did you replace them with splendens? Looks great, the Neos in the upper left corner are a nice touch!
> 
> Question about your lighting, what are the total watts, 70?
> 
> ...


The tank got very wild and crazy with the fenestralis and Tillandsia abidta. Was beautiful but just absolutely crazy overgrown. I didn't like not seeing the frogs so I put the 2 clones of V. splendens in there along with the fireballs.

70 watts of total use, 4500 lumens of output at 5000K.

EcoSmart 75W Equivalent Day Light (5000K) PAR30 LED Flood Light Bulb-ECS 30 75WE CW FL 120 TP - The Home Depot


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Cool, thanks! If you have a pic of the craziness I'd like to see it 

How big does that splendens clone get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I wouldn't keep them in anything less than 30" wide b/c while they don't get 30", you need to have room for them to stretch their legs so to speak.


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

May I ask what kind of bromeliads those deep red ones on the top left are and how big they get? They, and the whole tank, looks amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Those are Neoregelia Fireball. They are a dwarf species, about the size of an average man's hand. For that kind of color, intense light is required.



Lake said:


> May I ask what kind of bromeliads those deep red ones on the top left are and how big they get? They, and the whole tank, looks amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Frogtofall said:


> Those are Neoregelia Fireball. They are a dwarf species, about the size of an average man's hand. For that kind of color, intense light is required.



Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey, what kind of spray paint did you use to coat the PVC for the track light rail? Acrylic?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

austin said:


> Hey, what kind of spray paint did you use to coat the PVC for the track light rail? Acrylic?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Just good 'ol rattle can spray paint. I think I got semi-gloss black from Rustoleum I think. Its been a while.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks man! This was great inspiration for a similar light system I am making for my 20 gallon! Should be built by weeks end. Did you sand the PVC first to give the paint a better grip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

austin said:


> Thanks man! This was great inspiration for a similar light system I am making for my 20 gallon! Should be built by weeks end. Did you sand the PVC first to give the paint a better grip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya know, I can't remember. I don't think I did.


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Frogtofall said:


> Went SUPER slow and had the entire pane of glass supported. Success!!


Antone! Amazing build. Wow. 
My question, if an unsupported sheet of glass that you were attempting to use for your top broke, how come the back panel of your tank didn't break also? The back panel is so much wider, unless you supported it somehow?

I will have to study your lighting in detail, how much heat are they producing?
I am interested in this question because I just bought the same sized tank, and my plan is to grow heat sensitive plants. I would like to keep the tank from hitting 80 if possible. Also I would need lights that penetrate all the way to the bottom of the tank. 

Your build is definitely an inspiration for mine. I'm currently in the planning stage (just put the tank in the work space where I will build the background and do the glass drilling. I'm very afraid of drilling, I think I will silicone both the inside and outside of the backpanel before drilling. But then I won't know if I cracked it. I'm chicken I know.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

toaddrool said:


> Antone! Amazing build. Wow.
> My question, if an unsupported sheet of glass that you were attempting to use for your top broke, how come the back panel of your tank didn't break also? The back panel is so much wider, unless you supported it somehow?
> 
> I will have to study your lighting in detail, how much heat are they producing?
> ...


The lights are warmer than I would like for an LED. I suppose its just b/c they are rather intense. You could keep the mid and lower areas below 80F pretty easily, the upper areas it will be tough without some sort of cooling system. There are a few ways to cool the air, some research will give you a few ideas. A friend showed me a little water cooler that you could rig up into your misting bucket if you have a misting system. That most certainly would help. Frequent light misting. Fog should help as well. 

The back panel did crack a bit but it didn't break b/c the glass is better supported and I was drilling at a rather low point where the pressure is better supported. I imagine if I tried to drill in the middle of the back, I might have not done so well.

I've drilled a heck of a lot more holes since this build. It is rather easy once you get a few under your belt. I actually have started to do it fast now rather than slow. It seems like you get a better cut but you have to be a bit more careful b/c the risk of cracking is higher.


----------



## B-Lans (Aug 11, 2016)

I've enjoyed reading through this thread today and seeing what you have done with your viv! Would it be too much to ask for a new tank shot and an update?


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Amazing tank and great thread.

Congrats, mate. For the new house and the viv.


----------

